# Lost Bolt /Screw and Nut from Binding



## Kingsley (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey All,

Went on a run earlier today and noticed my strap on my bindings came loose. Realized that I had actually lost the screw keeping the strap together.

So here I ask for your expertise on where I could find this part.
Perhaps Home Depot? Anyone have a part number? 

I don't want to go ahead and invest on brand new bindings just yet when all I am missing is a screw holding it together.
The nut and bolt seems pretty unique.

Bindings: LTD branded (I know they're not the best but they suffice)
Bolt is 1" long


































Thanks.


----------



## rbotchan94 (Jan 29, 2014)

Cant hurt to shoot them and email and see if they will just send you a new bolt for free or I'm sure for next to nothing. 
If not I have a hard time beleiveing that someone at home depot couldnt get you one at least close to that size if not the exact one.


----------



## Kingsley (Feb 10, 2014)

rbotchan94 said:


> Cant hurt to shoot them and email and see if they will just send you a new bolt for free or I'm sure for next to nothing.
> If not I have a hard time beleiveing that someone at home depot couldnt get you one at least close to that size if not the exact one.


Just attempted to contact nearly every single email on LTD's site; they were all unreachable. Pretty ridiculous. Is the company dead already?

Guess my best bet is Home Depot.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Hockey store. Those blind nuts are in all the helmets.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Try the repair shop at your local hill, or your local shop. Both will typically have a bunch of loose bits, might get a match or something close.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Take the nut/bolt from the other binding and go to the hardware store....find a similar or close t-nut and bolt. Or ebay or some on-line fastner place. Fortunately we have very great hardware, fastner, marine and all kinds of stores and pretty much all within a mile of my house. And I save all kinds of screws, nails, bolts and crap. If you get hard up, pm me a pic and the dimensions and I'll look in my tool box that has nothing but sb parts. Btw, checking your ride after a ride is a good thing to do and loctite or just some of your mom's old finger nail polish will work great...just a small drop on the threads when you put it togather or use a nylon lock nut. btw...use stainless steel or some quality alloy if you can...try to avoid cheap chineese parts.


----------

